# Error when trying to post new thread at Marketplace



## AstonAston (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey!
So, my problem is quite simple:
Everytime I try to post or preview new thread at Marketplace, this message shows:
imgur: the simple image sharer
I already wrote do djpharoah, but he told me to ask here.
Any ideas?


----------



## AstonAston (Feb 10, 2012)

And yes, I'm here longer than 6 months and as you can see - more than 100 posts.


----------



## espman (Feb 10, 2012)

Could be a issue with the new server, I'd send Alex a pm.


----------



## AstonAston (Feb 10, 2012)

I recently had also problem with connecting to forum at all for few hours. Maybe this will help a bit.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 11, 2012)

Perhaps this may be the problem:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/186692-ss-org-site-migration.html

I posted some posts and they dissapeared today too though. I wonder if the site has
already settled down yet..


----------



## AstonAston (Feb 11, 2012)

I wrote message to Alex. Still nothing...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like a cache issue on your end, your browser is trying to load files from the old server where the files no longer exist. No idea why that would happen on some pages and not others though...


----------



## AstonAston (Feb 11, 2012)

It's ok now! There was some issues with pics from imageshack.


----------



## asher (Feb 29, 2012)

Also getting this trying to post in 7-strings. Cleared cache and not using imageshack, also.

edit: even after going to imgur, I found it was something with using the thumbnail code is breaking posting.


----------

